# Which universal remote



## Rickap7 (Jan 12, 2003)

is the way to go with I have a Hr10-250 and a Sony HD tv yamaha rec,sony dvd,jvc cd 
which remote with work all with no problems?

hopefully not too much
LMK

Also if anyone has one for sale lmk how much you want


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

What's your price point? You can get universal remotes that cost as little as $20 all the way past $400. 

And, what do you mean by "work with no problems"? All of them require some level of programming.


----------



## Rickap7 (Jan 12, 2003)

No problems means that it says it will work a given unit and once programmed it either doesn't or it after awhile needs to be reprogrammed.


----------



## Billy66 (Dec 15, 2003)

Harmony 676.

Enjoy!


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

I just got the the Logitech Harmony 880 from Weaknees.
Seemed like a pretty good price after the rebate.

Haven't programmed it yet, as my TV doesn't get here till Friday,
but it seems like it will do all I need it to.
TV, SA Tivo, D-Tivo, HD-D-Tivo, DVD, DVD/VCR, Surround Sound.


phox


----------



## Andy in NYC (Apr 3, 2002)

You could also go with a 6131 adapted for JP1 - you could then program it for literally anything that takes a remote.

This remote has buttons for the Tivo and will allow macros/long key presses/short key presses, etc.

It may not be anywhere near as flashy as the Harmony line, but it's $30 bucks or so.

See JP1 Site .

Have fun regardless.

Andrew


----------



## jimtew (Nov 21, 2002)

Harmomy 659 works fine for me. It took some time to get it set up but level 2 customer service at Logitec was very helpful, particularly in helping me keep the remote from turning on another DVR in sight of the one I wanted to work on, which is of the same type.

CDW has them for $110.00, others less but I've always had good service from CDW. The locals get $150.00

The 659 controls a Sony 1000ES, Sony LCD WEGA, a Sony DVD, DirecTV HD Receiver and an RCA SD DirectTivo in one room, a Toshiba LCD, 10-250 HD Tivo, Toshiba DVD Player and a Pioneer Receiver in the bedroom plus a Sony LCD and Hughes SD DVR in the kitchen.

Most of the components were recognized and set up correctly from the web. A few functions had to be learned. For my own preferences I changed a few of the button functions.

I liked it so much I bought a second one---"his and hers". Once you set up all of your devices and "acivitities" (e.g., Watch DVD Bedroom) you download the data from the web to the remote, so once both remotes are downloaded, they are identical. You can and should save the config file to your PC.


----------



## chris_h (Dec 17, 2003)

I have several MX-500 remotes and love it. I use the IRClone gizmo to program them via a PC, but the IRClone is harder to come by these days. I am confident the MX-500 can work all your devices without a hitch. Works fine for all of mine.


----------



## jaym (Sep 17, 2003)

Harmony 676. The 659's FF, Rewind, and Play buttons are at the bottom of the remote (if I am not mistaken). The 676 has the buttons in the middle. Less awkward.


----------



## Charlutz (Apr 7, 2005)

I prefer the Harmony 680. Same in all aspects to the 676, but better button layout imo, with the dvr transport buttons around the directional ring instead of on top of it.


----------



## amjustice (Mar 9, 2006)

I have the harmony 880 and love it. My fiancee also diggs it and finds it easy to use.


----------



## lflorack (Apr 16, 2003)

chris_h said:


> I have several MX-500 remotes and love it. I use the IRClone gizmo to program them via a PC, but the IRClone is harder to come by these days. I am confident the MX-500 can work all your devices without a hitch. Works fine for all of mine.


I agree completely. I've been using one for about 5-6 years and have recommended it to 5-6 of my friends and every one of them says it's the best unit they've ever used.

YMMV


----------



## JoeSchueller (Jun 16, 2004)

I have a Harmony 880 and love it.


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

There's a new URC model, the MX-900, coming out in a few weeks. Looks to be very TiVo friendly. Here is a pic.

IMO, Harmony's buttons are too small and close together.


----------



## Maik (Jul 23, 2002)

I have the MX800 and love it. Partly because my wife also loves it, and that makes my life much easier.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

I use my sony vl 900 to control the T60, HDtivo, a receiver and my TV. It can do a lot more but that's all i need right now. If you like the hdtivo peanut, you will hate the vl900 (numbers are reversed). But i loved the T60 remote and the vl900 was about the closest thing to it i found. (numbers are in the right place).

good luck. Just make sure there's enough buttons for all your functions.  No room for thumbs up/down on the vl900 so i'd have to use another input for it but just have been too lazy to do so.

http://www.remotecentral.com/vl900/index.html


----------



## Woody_One (Oct 13, 2005)

I use the URC-100 Unifier. Couldn't be happier with it. Extremely strong IR. 
Also has RF built in to use with extender, which I purchased and never used since the IR is so strong. 
It cost <$100 and controls everything I need.  :up: 
universalremote com is the web page


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

I have had both the Harmony and the MX-700 remotes. 

The clear favorite for both myself and my Wife (need the WAF) and the teenage kids is the MX remote. Programed via the PC, short learning curve and it can do everything the Harmony remotes tries to do and does it better because it's completely programable.

Some say it's too big but in reality the buttons on the harmony are too small and impossible to read at my advanced age.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

jaym said:


> ...The 659's FF, Rewind, and Play buttons are at the bottom of the remote (if I am not mistaken). The 676 has the buttons in the middle. Less awkward.


That's exactly why I LOVE the 659...it's MUCH easier to find the transport buttons at the bottom of the remote.


----------



## fastep (May 22, 2004)

lflorack said:


> I agree completely. I've been using one for about 5-6 years and have recommended it to 5-6 of my friends and every one of them says it's the best unit they've ever used.
> 
> YMMV


DITTO

MX500 - great deal here:

http://www.etronics.com/product.asp?dp=435323D357E373637343031313&stk_code=unimx500&svbname=30


----------



## wje (Jan 8, 2005)

hiker said:


> There's a new URC model, the MX-900, coming out in a few weeks. Looks to be very TiVo friendly.
> 
> IMO, Harmony's buttons are too small and close together.


I have an 880, and like it very much. I've gone through a lot of universal remotes, some pretty expensive, and the 880 is by far my favorite.

But, if I had to pick one thing to dislike, it is that the buttons are very close together for some operations... I frequently hit 'skip' instead of 'play', for example.

The MX-900 looks like it has a nicer button layout, but it also looks larger. Hmm... maybe I should try one of those also.


----------



## dogdoctor (Feb 20, 2006)

My first universal was the H880 - my wife and I now think that the remote was a godsend. Having never had a true " programable" universal remote before, it was a shock to see how well it worked. Went from 7 remotes to 1 with ease. I really compare it to getting Tivo for the first time 2 years ago. I will never go back to standard remotes.

For all those interested in remotes (particularly universal) here is a link to a site that has excellent reviews with pics and great message boards particular to your remotes: http://www.remotecentral.com/

There is great harmony message board that I frequented early on when I just got started. For those that like the MX series...check out the review of the MX-950 Aurora - sweet looking remote. I'm staying put with the H880.


----------



## nelsonrl (Jan 7, 2005)

Harmony 880 - I have two - replaced two Phillips Pronto's with them.


----------



## RonP (Oct 16, 2003)

chris_h said:


> I have several MX-500 remotes and love it. I use the IRClone gizmo to program them via a PC, but the IRClone is harder to come by these days. I am confident the MX-500 can work all your devices without a hitch. Works fine for all of mine.


If anyone's interested, I just posted my IRClone on ebay. Item #9723626480.


----------

